# Results-2009 Veterans Hunt



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

All I can say it it was an incredible trip! I have lots of pics to post. We had lots of "surprises" for these troops. The first being a police escort through huntsville with lights and siren, blowing through redlights, the whole deal, the good folks there also had main street lined with big American flags in their honor


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Upon arriving at the ranch each person was presented with:
Ruger 25-06 w/ Leopold scope
box of shells
hardcase
pair of binos
camo backpack
knife
custom made pen, engraved for the hunt (thanks Tortuga!)
Hat
This was surprise number two:wink:


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

I can tell from the look on their faces that they looked shocked !! Ya'll did it up right this time, gonna be hard to beat that !! Looking forward to the rest of the pics !!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

thats awesome, please tell the rest of the story..


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Spectacular!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

George thats super! Really Really cool. Thanks for what you are doing.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

This is great thing you guys are doing. Awsome gifts!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

It gets better! This was an awesome trip!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Very Awesome, that makes my Auction Knife even more special-you can definitely count on me helping out again-Good Lord Willing! Thank you guy's for Really taking care of these fine people! How Awesome!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

We told the hunters that this was going to be a hunt for does and hogs but really it included guides choice cull bucks. The "cull" bucks on this ranch can be up to 150...surprize number three


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are some other animals that were harvested.....Plus all the bucks


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Two of our veterans had never taken a deer before so of course we had to perfom the age old tradition.

Speaking of old traditions, we don't cut anyone slack:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are some random pics:

Me and RogerB in the snow storm
The cake a local bakery made for us
Group shots


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

very very nice.... that is a great deed and great bonus prizes for our heroes....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice! Heck of a trophy squirrel too.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

That big 8 scored 133....heck of a cull. they saw a bigger one but couldnt get a shot.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

it's an incredible thing these folks did for these soldiers. Thanks to all who donated, your contributions made this an exceptional hunt for these soldiers, not to mention the food! we went through 17 dozen eggs, gallons of gatoraid, soft drinks, water, milk and juice, pounds of coffee, at least 10lbs if sausage and another 10-11 lbs of bacon, several gallons of beans boudan, link sausage, corn on the cob, banana pudding, brownies, brisket, fajitas and some pretty incredible ribeye steaks. It was an honor to be a part of this and to meet some very fine folks in East Texas. Can't wait to do it again next year.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Awesome lookin' bunch of young guys and gal, Stumpy....and some pretty fair lookin' 'Good Old Boys"...LOL...

Question?...who donated the rifles and scopes??...Some kudos due here.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> it's an incredible thing these folks did for these soldiers. Thanks to all who donated, your contributions made this an exceptional hunt for these soldiers, not to mention the food! we went through 17 dozen eggs, gallons of gatoraid, soft drinks, water, milk and juice, pounds of coffee, at least 10lbs if sausage and another 10-11 lbs of bacon, several gallons of beans boudan, link sausage, corn on the cob, banana pudding, brownies, brisket, fajitas and some pretty incredible ribeye steaks. It was an honor to be a part of this and to meet some very fine folks in East Texas. Can't wait to do it again next year.


I don't think anyone went hungry...
RogerB on the grill
Pile-o-ribeyes
Putt'in on the feed bag


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dang that grub looks good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..looks like this young 'Lady Warrior' on the right done some 'serious damage' to that rib-eye...


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

That's tremendous!! What a suprise all that must have been, and then you got some snow as well.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Way too Awesome guys!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Question?...who donated the rifles and scopes??...Some kudos due here.


It was a "secret" donor from west Texas, we'll have to see if he wants his name mentioned.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> It was a "secret" donor from west Texas, we'll have to see if he wants his name mentioned.


Hell, I KNEW he had to be a TEXAN, Stumpy !!!!

'Secrets' are best kept...Please forget I asked...

Kudos to all you Guys.....:cheers:


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

What's the story with the trophy squirrel ?? Just curious...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't see a line forming for the bagging demonstration so all is well


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I didn't see a line forming for the bagging demonstration so all is well


You obviously have never rode in a tank for a long period of time, its a common skill, no need to teach it


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

One of the best, most moving threads I've seen in awhile. Great job to all you guys that made it happen, and unbridled thanks for those veterans that earned it.

God Bless Americans like y'all, both groups.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

It was a great hunt, and some really deserving young people, can't wait to start planning next years hunt!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Great job for some great soldiers......Very 2cool......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> You obviously have never rode in a tank for a long period of time, its a common skill, no need to teach it


You try that in my Suburban and I'll be teaching you!!! LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> It was a great hunt, and some really deserving young people, can't wait to start planning next years hunt!


Y'all all did real good! Smiles evident in every pic.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

If you need help next year give me a call.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

RogerB said:


> it's an incredible thing these folks did for these soldiers. Thanks to all who donated, your contributions made this an exceptional hunt for these soldiers, not to mention the food! we went through 17 dozen eggs, gallons of gatoraid, soft drinks, water, milk and juice, pounds of coffee, at least 10lbs if sausage and another 10-11 lbs of bacon, several gallons of beans boudan, link sausage, corn on the cob, banana pudding, brownies, brisket, fajitas and some pretty incredible ribeye steaks. It was an honor to be a part of this and to meet some very fine folks in East Texas. Can't wait to do it again next year.


EXACTLY!!! It is great to see people who can do this give our heros a trip of a life time to hunt and enjoy God's great creations. THANK YOU TO ALL THE MEN AND WOMEN WHOM SERVE OUR COUNTRY!!!! WITHOUT YOU, FREEDOM IN THE U.S.A WOULDN'T EXIST!!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, is there a place where one can "sponsor" a soldier for a hunt next year? If so, please PM me. If I can't do it on my own, I can at least get enough guys from my church to pitch in and pay for another solider to have a great time!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Very well done all. Incredible act of kindness and display of gratitude.

Congrats to all on their hunting success!

Thanks for sharing the stories and photos.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments. hunter4life and 4adventure will be posting soon I'm sure along with Top Rock. For those who don't know - we're "The Good Ol' Boys Hunting Club". 5 guys who've known each other a few years. We live in different places in Texas but we do manage to make some things happen. We've put on hunts every year for the past 5 years and BBQ's at BAMC for the past 5 years as well. We do this with the generosity and help of folks like those of you on 2cool and some really incredible sponsors who don't expect advertising, recognition or payment for what they do. Heck, we're not even a 501C (but we're working on it). We don't make any profit and everything we collect or have donated is used for our events. 

I'll let you know how you can help next year when we do another hunt. We had some pretty awesome help this year from folks on this forum to make this work.
Scott (hunter4life) did all the leg work on this coordinating the hunt, arranging for the firearms and making sure the rest of us knew what we needed to do and bring. 

The folks who offered up their ranch don't want advertisement, they don't want their Ranch posted up here or location. They ARE some of the finest people I've ever met. All too often, we've have seen these events used for exploitation, to gain recognition for someone rather than appreciation or support for those who defend this nation. I can guarantee you - these folks could have easily taken advantage of this opportunity. They have the connections to do so. The reason they didn't? Because this was about the men and women in uniform, about their sacrifices, their service and because this Ranch - this family - wanted to show their appreciation in a true and honest way.


The owners, their parents, the guides busted their backs making sure these guys had every opportunity to harvest an animal. The result? 100% success. Every service member harvested either a buck or a doe or hog - and in some cases combinations of the three. 

There were a lot of friendships made this past weekend, a lot of young people realized - The REAL America - the America they defend and serve - does indeed exist. What's in the papers, on TV and spouted by the talking heads - that's not real - they learned that this weekend if they didn't know it already. 
There weren't many dry eyes when this hunting camp broke and headed home - many felt like they were leaving home again. And I hope they know - they have gained an extended family. A family who knows them, thinks of them, prays for them and won't forget them - ever.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

That was a great thing ya'll did and have been doing for the people that put their life on the line so that we can sit here and read about it. I to want to help in anyway I can when the time comes again!!!!:flag:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Thought I'd repost this - it's from another thread - but worth repeating here. Couldn't have done this without all that support. We'll make sure to keep everyone informed by posting here when we do one of these events again - we can always use the support. 


State_Vet said:


> Thanks to all those that are helping to make this year Veteran's Hunt possible:
> 
> *Tortuga*-Jim, what can I say your ongoing support every year is appreciated, more than you know.
> *Mont*- Thanks for this great site that lets us connect great people; I appreciate the permission to run the auctions.
> ...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> Thanks for all the comments. hunter4life and 4adventure will be posting soon I'm sure along with Top Rock. For those who don't know - we're "The Good Ol' Boys Hunting Club". 5 guys who've known each other a few years. We live in different places in Texas but we do manage to make some things happen. We've put on hunts every year for the past 5 years and BBQ's at BAMC for the past 5 years as well. We do this with the generosity and help of folks like those of you on 2cool and some really incredible sponsors who don't expect advertising, recognition or payment for what they do. Heck, we're not even a 501C (but we're working on it). We don't make any profit and everything we collect or have donated is used for our events.
> 
> I'll let you know how you can help next year when we do another hunt. We had some pretty awesome help this year from folks on this forum to make this work
> 
> ...


Well said Roger, many times during this hunt we heard them say that they didn't deserve this, well in our eyes they did and more. Unconditional support of our servicemembers is what it's all about.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

More random pics


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

More....


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Awsome job guys........Welll done


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks to all that made that trip a unforgettable trip for those troops. Lots of people take there freedom for granted and most troops are not recognized properly. Boy did you guys and gals recognize! Proud to be American!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome. Man, you guys out do yourselves every year.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats what its all about. Thanks for helping me restore my Christmas Spirit.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Awesome. Man, you guys out do yourselves every year.


we already have next years grand prize ready to give to one of the soldiers:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats his "bagged one in the blind" grin right there...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great job by all involved. It's an awesome thing y'all do.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's some of the pics from the range


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Here's some of the pics from the range


With all due respect, George....talking to them young folks about guns is probably a lot like talking to Noah about 'high water'....:biggrin:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I believe that I have a bunch of those same targets!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> With all due respect, George....talking to them young folks about guns is probably a lot like talking to Noah about 'high water'....:biggrin:


You would think, but its alittle different looking through a scope versus a peep sight, plus we wanted them to put a few rounds through those new rifles.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks like the hunt went great! Way to go!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Two of our veterans had never taken a deer before so of course we had to perfom the age old tradition.
> 
> Speaking of old traditions, we don't cut anyone slack:biggrin:


Look's like someone missed out on their marksmanship medal!! LOL
It's a really great thing you guys do, congrats.


----------



## deerturkey77 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have to say this is has got to be the best things any one has ever done for me as a Soldier and I am pretty sure the others feel the same way. It was very special what every one that had somthing to do with this came together and done. Again I would like to think the good ol' boys hunting club, the family that opened thier home to us, the guides that helped us, and every one that had any thing to do with putting this on.

Jerry


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

deerturkey77 said:


> I have to say this is has got to be the best things any one has ever done for me as a Soldier and I am pretty sure the others feel the same way. It was very special what every one that had somthing to do with this came together and done. Again I would like to think the good ol' boys hunting club, the family that opened thier home to us, the guides that helped us, and every one that had any thing to do with putting this on.
> 
> Jerry


Thank you for what you do for all of us.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Fantastic George...Kudos to you and all who made this happen.

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

deerturkey77 said:


> I have to say this is has got to be the best things any one has ever done for me as a Soldier and I am pretty sure the others feel the same way. It was very special what every one that had somthing to do with this came together and done. Again I would like to think the good ol' boys hunting club, the family that opened thier home to us, the guides that helped us, and every one that had any thing to do with putting this on.
> 
> Jerry





Charles Helm said:


> Thank you for what you do for all of us.


x100...What Charles said, deerturkey.. There isn't any way any of us could thank you and your fellow heroes enough for what you are doing for us..:flag: :cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

hey Jerry! Welcome to 2cool! Good to have you here.


----------



## deerturkey77 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks RogerB always nice to be part of something good


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Great thread!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

deerturkey77 said:


> Thanks RogerB always nice to be part of something good


Welcome Jerry--by the way everyone Jerry was one of the guys that completed the tri-fecta in one sitting!!!!!! Way to go, great shooting. That shoulder mount is going to look great on the wall.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Great job, Guys. Keep it up. Thank you for what ya'll are doing for our Veterans


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome Jerry! Glad to to see you made it here:biggrin:


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

Way to go! Wow! Congratulations to all who helped make your event such a success! Thanks to all the soldiers and their families.


----------



## liljoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks to the Good Ol' Boys Hunting Club for such a memorable event and taking their time to show their gratitude for our service members. I feel it was an honor to be asked to help with this event. I am looking forward for the priviledge to assist any way I can next year. If I don't get the oppurtunity to harvest a trophy buck this year helping last weekend meant as much to me as shooting a trophy buck, Thanks again to The Good Ol' Boys Hunting Club and "R" and "K". Little Joe


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pictures. Looks like a great trip again. Great job State Vet, Roger B et al! Most importantly, Thanks to the service men and women for their sacrifices. They are what makes this the greatest country in the world!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

liljoe said:


> Thanks to the Good Ol' Boys Hunting Club for such a memorable event and taking their time to show their gratitude for our service members. I feel it was an honor to be asked to help with this event. I am looking forward for the priviledge to assist any way I can next year. If I don't get the oppurtunity to harvest a trophy buck this year helping last weekend meant as much to me as shooting a trophy buck, Thanks again to The Good Ol' Boys Hunting Club and "R" and "K". Little Joe


Thanks for your help Little Joe, and welcome to 2cool!:bounce:


----------

